# Gun Reccomemdation



## KyDK (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello, I am looking for my first gun. It is for personal protection but mostly for stress release at the range so I'm looking for a cheaper round to fire. From my research it seems like I'm going to go with a 9mm. Can any of you recommend a good manufacturer and or model. I'm looking to get the lowest price but I don't want junk. I'll pay a little more to have better quality. I think going this route is cheaper than therapy for stress release haha, I use to hunt as a kid and loved shooting. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I'm the only person here who can tell you exactly which gun to buy, that will best suit you.
You should buy a...


:watching:


(Why not explore the answers that others have already received to this very question? Use the forum's "search" utility, and see what turns up.)


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

KyDK said:


> Hello, I am looking for my first gun. It is for personal protection but mostly for stress release at the range so I'm looking for a cheaper round to fire. From my research it seems like I'm going to go with a 9mm. Can any of you recommend a good manufacturer and or model. I'm looking to get the lowest price but I don't want junk. I'll pay a little more to have better quality. I think going this route is cheaper than therapy for stress release haha, I use to hunt as a kid and loved shooting. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Everybody has their favorites for one good reason or another. I am a CZ fan and I prefer the CZ-75 SP-01. It should cost you around $650 but you are getting a superlative gun. Of course, for a primarily range gun with protection secondary, 9mm would be the most logical choice.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd be a little concerned about someone who wants to buy a gun to relieve stress.

Self protection, family protection --- sure

Stress relief --- not so sure


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know,plinking can be relaxing.When I was shooting matches I went the opposite way,I'd run and hype myself up before my run,sometimes I'd be shaking so bad after the run ROs that didn't know me asked if I was alright.Not only does it give you a rush,but it's about as close to getting into a real situation as you can hone your skills with your fine motor skills freaking out.

To the OP,there's a plethora of answers here,all ours.You need to handle and rent all you can to see what fits you,and then pick from a narrowed down field of possibilities.For SD and plinking,I go 45 for autos and 357 in revolver.The 357 is king for SD,with the 45 and 40 behind it.For plinking,38Special or download the 45 and change a spring or 2.

The 9 is going to be cheaper to shoot and gives you increased mag capacity,but you carry more for a reason-it's marginal compared to the 357,40 or 45.Autopsies and our military have proven in the heat of battle,the 9 takes more rounds to accomplish what the other 3 can.This is average everyday shootings,not a lucky spine hit or popping the pumpkin,a 22 will sufice for that.Having said that,I still have a 9 and have had a few others,I just don't carry that round since I don't have to any more.

It will take you a while to weed through all the guns,just try to enjoy the learning experience.I will say stay away from cheap crap,from cheap companies like Jennings and Bryco.Glock and Sig have gone down hill lately so consider older ones,before Glock's Gen 4 and Sigs back before the turn of the century.If you gave me a Kimber that wasn't a first generation,I sell it immediately,that company has been plagued with issues for a while.Just my opinion.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you don't buy a SIG or a BERETTA, you're just missing out. :watching:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Which weapon to purchase is a personal thing...... On forums such as this you will get answers based on the posters personal feelings about a certain weapon...... There are those that swear by Glocks, S&W, Sig, Beretta, etc. Many choose a weapon by how it feels in their hands and how it shoots.....

The best advice one can give is to(hopefully) find a place that rents handguns to try before buying to get a feel for a handgun you will like and not one recommended by someone on a gun forum...... This is not to say what is recommended are not good weapons...... One will never go wrong with one of the name brand handguns if it feels/shoots right to the person purchasing it......


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Missing out?*



> If you don't buy a SIG or a BERETTA, you're just missing out


Yes you are,,,
You're missing out on one of the finest 9mm semi-auto's on the market,,,
The CZ-75B

Sigs are great,,,
Beretta's are sexy,,,
CZ's are simply wonderful.

Colonel Jeff Cooper called it the finest combat 9mm in existence.

Right now they are in the $525 to $575 range,,,

And if you have small hands they have the slimmest grip of any double-stack Wonder-9.

CZ made a dedicated .22 rimfire version of this gun,,,
It was called the CZ-75B Kadet.










They recently discontinued the Kadet,,,
But you can still buy the Kadet adapter which is made by CZ,,,

The CZ-75B is a DA/SA semi with a manual safety,,,
The CZ-75*BD* is a DA/SA semi with a de-cocker,,,
Either would be a good choice.

I'm a CZ fan-boy only because mine have performed so well for me,,,
I know I have well over 3000 rounds through my CZ-75B,,,
It has never (let me repeat that) never malfunctioned.

Like I said earlier,,,
Sigs and Beretta's are great guns,,,
I just have a problem saying they are the best guns.

JMnsHO,,,

Aarond

.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> Which weapon to purchase is a personal thing...... On forums such as this you will get answers based on the posters personal feelings about a certain weapon...... There are those that swear by Glocks, S&W, Sig, Beretta, etc. Many choose a weapon by how it feels in their hands and how it shoots.....
> 
> The best advice one can give is to(hopefully) find a place that rents handguns to try before buying to get a feel for a handgun you will like and not one recommended by someone on a gun forum...... This is not to say what is recommended are not good weapons...... One will never go wrong with one of the name brand handguns if it feels/shoots to the person purchasing it......


Well said ... I was gonna swear by glock.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

aarondhgraham said:


> Yes you are,,,
> You're missing out on one of the finest 9mm semi-auto's on the market,,,
> The CZ-75B
> 
> ...


I thought CZ made motorcycles? :mrgreen:


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Just go to the gun store. Handle every gun that you think you might like. Gun shows are good for this too. Stick with well known American brands. If its made here chances are you will be fine. Although it will cost a bit more sometimes. Consider a revolver if this is your first gun ever. The learning curve is much shorter, and less to go wrong. If you can go to a range that rents guns. Try out some of what you saw at the store. Most ranges will give a free safety lesson with rental. Once you decide on a gun, spend the bucks at the range and buy a couple of hours of basic instruction. The life you save could be your own or someone close. The NRA offers basic courses that are very good. Shooting as a sport or stress reliever or just for your safety is not a cheap hobby. So expect to spend some money on hardware and knowledge. If you have a truly knowledgeable buddy go with him or her the first time. Do no go at this alone. You can get some free ideas at guntalk.tv. Its worth the effort and like a bike, once learned always known. But practice make a shooter.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Why so serious?,,,*



> I'd be a little concerned about someone who wants to buy a gun to relieve stress.
> 
> Self protection, family protection --- sure
> 
> Stress relief --- not so sure


Like the Joker said,,,
"Why so serious?"

Surely you meant that as satirical humor,,,
"Rimfire Therapy" is a time-honored stress relief method.

Aarond

.


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

KyDK said:


> Hello, I am looking for my first gun. It is for personal protection but mostly for stress release at the range so I'm looking for a cheaper round to fire. From my research it seems like I'm going to go with a 9mm. Can any of you recommend a good manufacturer and or model. I'm looking to get the lowest price but I don't want junk. I'll pay a little more to have better quality. I think going this route is cheaper than therapy for stress release haha, I use to hunt as a kid and loved shooting. Any help is greatly appreciated.


I can relate to your emotions as I am going through the same things. Almost everyone I had talked to suggested I sample them before making the purchase. The next question is, what to rent at the range?

I personally love all of the CZs I have shot; CZ SP01, P07 Duty, and 75 B. The ergonomics and design just outshine other brands.

Also a big Smith and Wesson fan with their M&P series.

Not a big Springfield fan, but my somehow performed pretty well with the XDM.

Others that I have tried and enjoyed are the HK P30, Ruger SR9, as well as the Glock 19.

Like others have said, the one that fits in your hands the best is the ideal gun for you. The whole process has been fun for me, as one person said it best, "You don't choose a gun, the gun chooses you, you just have to find it."


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

Stress relief? Absolutely!

I have 3-4 handguns for SD and another three dozen for fun shooting. For me, fun is what it's all about.

Remember in shopping, one picks out a wife based on the best knowledge you have at the time. That doesn't mean you have to live with her forever. Your tastes will change, trust me on that one. As you gain experience and your abilities improve, your criteria will change. 

I've shot, owned and carried 1911's for over fifty years. My 1911 collection is right at two dozen. Never would have a Tupperware gun. In fact, I've never had a Glock in my hands, thought I would get infected. Bought a S&W Shield for my wife, she didn't like it. My first thought was to sell but then decided to take it out to the range at least once before I dump it. Guess what, I like the way it shoots and carrys. Bought a Galco holster for it. Now that the weather is hot, I'm packing it almost half the time. Tastes change! However, don't expect me to get rid of any 1911's. haha


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

claimbuster said:


> Stress relief? Absolutely!
> 
> I have 3-4 handguns for SD and another three dozen for fun shooting. For me, fun is what it's all about.
> 
> ...


Too bad. You're missing out on one of the world's finest combat handguns. Lots of good guns out there. Glock is just one of them.


----------

